# IRD 9 speed thumbshifters



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'm not sure if these have been posted yet. They look pretty clean.

http://www.interlocracing.com/shifters.html


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

I am so getting a set of these bad boys.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Clean but no friction mode on the rear and costly. I want some too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

150 dollars? no thanks. I can get a set of ultegra and paul thumbies for 90 dollars.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Nice but OUCH!*

When I checked the link I was all over them but then that prohibitive price... I'm with colker1, some PAUL Thumbies with a shifter will do nicely and save a chunk of change.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, they don't even look that different from Paul's. Wonder if they have micro-click up front like XC-Pro's did, that was the thing that set them apart and gave them such light, smooth shifting.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

As someone who runs Paul Thumbies and Dura Ace bar end shifters, I am not impressed. The IRD shifters don't look to offer any advantages over the Paul/bar end setup, solve none of the disadvantages and have no friction option. Why exactly would anyone pay more for these? Maybe someone from IRD could point out any errors in my analysis?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

And they are kinda ugly to boot!

All black would have looked nicer and better fit the XC Pro moniker.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

So, new Ultegra combined with Paul thumbies would be around $130.00 or so?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

The one thing I like about the IRD version that differs than Paul Components is the hinge. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well then they should just sell the clamps, I like the hinge since i wouldn't have to wait for glued grips to work loose on their own to be able to move my paul's mounts from one bar to another.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Phew!

"_Stage 1 Shifter Perch

This the clamp on portion of our thumbshifter. It happens to be compatible with old bar con shifters.

- Hinged aluminum clamp for easy installation
- Shims allow use on road or MTB bars_"


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Just clamps*

The clamps are listed seperately in their store for $50 (Pauls are $67)

http://store.interlocracing.com/irdshpe.html

Looks like they may only work with Shimano bar end shifters. Paul has 3 different clamps, 1 each for shimano, Campy, or Sram shifters.

frog


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> The one thing I like about the IRD version that differs than Paul Components is the hinge. :thumbsup:


You can get hinged ones from Jeff Jones right now, just email them directly. Cost is $60, I have a set on my tandem. Fit shimano shifters, I'm running 7700 DA bar end shifters..

Plum


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Well then they should just sell the clamps, I like the hinge since i wouldn't have to wait for glued grips to work loose on their own to be able to move my paul's mounts from one bar to another.


Don't you just use Final Net hairspray as both a solvent and a glue like the rest of us retro-grouches? I will admit the hinge makes installation and removal easier, but that is an infrequent issue for many people.

My complaints about the IRD and the Pauls:
1. Barrel is too small in diameter which requires too much rotation to pull the required amount of cable
2. The mount is a simple 2 1/2 D part. The axis of rotation of the shifter is perpendular to the axis of the bar. This axis needs to be angled like the XT thumbies.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Final Net? I just slide grips on with spit. Or air.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

outside! said:


> Don't you just use Final Net hairspray as both a solvent and a glue like the rest of us retro-grouches? I will admit the hinge makes installation and removal easier, but that is an infrequent issue for many people.
> 
> My complaints about the IRD and the Pauls:
> 1. Barrel is too small in diameter which requires too much rotation to pull the required amount of cable
> 2. The mount is a simple 2 1/2 D part. The axis of rotation of the shifter is perpendular to the axis of the bar. This axis needs to be angled like the XT thumbies.


yeah. the action w/ the old xt/dx is so much better. the paul and ultegras feel flimsy, about to brake.
if ird goes all the way to produce a thumbshifter why not make it as solid as the shimano?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Final Net? I just slide grips on with spit. Or air.


alcohol.


----------



## CroMoHo (Oct 20, 2009)

colker1 said:


> alcohol.


 Simple Green


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

That thumb shifter looks very much to me like the 7 and 8 speed versions that were made by SR Roots and Falcon in Taiwan back in the early 90's


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

colker1 said:


> alcohol.


Aquanet was my fave actually. Or if I really want them to stick, Krylon spray fix (used for charcoal and pastel drawing). Thing with that though is it can break down some grips a bit.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

IF52 said:


> Aquanet was my fave actually. Or if I really want them to stick, Krylon spray fix (used for charcoal and pastel drawing). Thing with that though is it can break down some grips a bit.


We had a Walgreen's across the street from the shop I worked in and were constantly running over for new cans....makes one wonder what was in that stuff and what it did to someones hair...after all we were using it as lube for handlebar condoms.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

velo orange has some shiny ones for $50.

http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/vo-thumb-shifter-mounts-22-2-23-8.html


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

jgsatl said:


> velo orange has some shiny ones for $50.
> 
> http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/vo-thumb-shifter-mounts-22-2-23-8.html


How do they picture those working on drop bars?


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

semi-popular with touring bike setups i think


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

outside! said:


> As someone who runs Paul Thumbies and Dura Ace bar end shifters, I am not impressed. The IRD shifters don't look to offer any advantages over the Paul/bar end setup, solve none of the disadvantages and have no friction option. Why exactly would anyone pay more for these? Maybe someone from IRD could point out any errors in my analysis?


+1. No friction, no deal.

And BTW - look how quickly Paul put a hinge on his shifter mounts. :thumbsup:


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

blumarvel said:


> Simple Green


Not Simple Green, your bars will explode!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Most cork grips fit LOOSE on bars, and require glue to hold them in place.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Most cork grips fit LOOSE on bars, and require glue to hold them in place.


They also suck.

Compressed air off, alcohol on.


----------



## grilliams (Sep 11, 2011)

am pretty late to this discussion but am running around looking on ebay and was wondering if there was any specific shifter model to look for/avoid. am thinking dura ace and run a 9 speed xt shadow. would a ten speed shifter work all right? don't mind the left side rapid fire but the rear derailleur set up drives me crazy. always used the deore thumbies.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Haaah! 10 sp.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The 9sp shadow derailleurs work fine with the Dura Ace thumbshifter setups. I'm running an XT with my 9speed setup on my 650B hardtail and a XTR with my 10 speed setup on my 650B full suspension.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> The 9sp shadow derailleurs work fine with the Dura Ace thumbshifter setups. I'm running an XT with my 9speed setup on my 650B hardtail and a XTR with my 10 speed setup on my 650B full suspension.


Where have you been hiding D8?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I get (and quite a few others) time-out errors on my own computer and as such only log on about once a week or whenever I get onto another computer. MTBR did "something" last spring with how their DNS id's are routed and poof... dozens or more users all got problems trying to log onto mtbr (and only mtbr) simultaneously with no alterations to our own computer's network settings.


----------

